# post que desaparece



## westopia

Hola,
Hace unos días me pasó algo muy raro.  Respondí un thread e incluso vi cómo aparecía mi post abajo de los demás.  Luego volví a General Vocabulary, donde aparecía el cuadradito con check tick: ) que indica que he participado en ese hilo.  Cuando entré en el hilo nuevamente, no aparecía mi post por ningún lado!  Ni siquiera como _deleted_ ni nada.  Ni rastro.  Y además, yo no aparecía como_ logged in_, es decir, con el _Welcome, westopia_ de siempre.  Volví a General Vocabulary y ahí sí aparecía el _Welcome, westopia_.  Volví al hilo y de nuevo, ni rastro de mí.  Casi me da ataque.

Quisiera saber si esto es algo que puede pasar por algún lapsus de WR (o si a alguien más le ha ocurrido), o si debo preocuparme de algún bicho en mi computadora  

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Jana337

Hello, 

The thread could have been split. Unfortunately, your subscription only remains connected to the old threads (whether your posts remain there or not) and does not move to the new one.

Please tell us which thread it was so that we can check what happened. 

Jana


----------



## westopia

Hi Jana,

Thanks for answering! I think this is it, because the thread appears in my subscriptions list, but I can´t see my post!

Thanks again.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Westopia,

Procura aquí.

El hilo original fue dividido.

Un saludo,
cuchuflete


----------



## westopia

Hola cuchuflete,

Aaaahhhh... con razón    ¡Muchas gracias!

Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yesterday I posted in the thread about speech speed of romance languages in the cultural discussions forum, but after a while that thread disappeared without a trace. I've checked my list of posts, but that doesn't appear there  I've also searched through the post list of other members who posted there and also got nothing.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

When a thread is removed from a forum, usually only the person who started it receives notification.  This was what happened in the thread you describe.

There are various reasons why a thread is removed from Cultura, but they usually boil down to being outside the parameters of the forum.  Sometimes we ask the person to rewrite the question and repost; sometimes we suggest they search in other forums;  and sometimes we just tell them that this is not the forum for their thread.  

Sometimes, as happened with this particular culture thread, the problem is not caught until several people have posted.


----------



## Benjy

I would like to take this opportunity to stress, once again, that if you are concerned about a specific something (thread/post) the quickest way to get it resolved is to PM one of the mods of the forum in question.


----------



## cuchuflete

Ganging on to Benjy's invitation, I invite all those who post in the Cultural Discussions forum to read the Sticky threads in that forum.  That will certainly help avoid the need to delete, remove, or close posts and threads that never should have been placed there.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Chaska Ñawi said:


> When a thread is removed from a forum, usually only the person who started it receives notification.  This was what happened in the thread you describe.
> 
> There are various reasons why a thread is removed from Cultura, but they usually boil down to being outside the parameters of the forum.  Sometimes we ask the person to rewrite the question and repost; sometimes we suggest they search in other forums;  and sometimes we just tell them that this is not the forum for their thread.
> 
> Sometimes, as happened with this particular culture thread, the problem is not caught until several people have posted.



The problem is that the usual "this thread has been deleted by X" mark didn't appear anywhere.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Dr. Quizá said:


> The problem is that the usual "this thread has been deleted by X" mark didn't appear anywhere.


The reasons why some threads are removed without leaving a deletion marker has been discussed at length here.   

Elisabetta


----------

